# 0-60s



## ubercooper (Oct 10, 2005)

What is the 0-60 stock time on this audi?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
and is there a difference between that and this?
http://www.carenthusiast.com/2....html
if so where could i find it?
thanks for your help


----------



## AudiCGTSB (May 4, 2005)

*Re: 0-60s (ubercooper)*

I dont know about 0-60 times but there is a big difference between these two audi's. The first one is UR-Q with a WX 10v turbo engine that puts out about 165hp stock. the Second is called the Sport Quattro EXTREMELY rare shortened wheelbase version of the UR-Q with a 20v turbo that put out about 300hp , I think only like 200 made. Oh and they were not imported into the US that I know. Good Luck finding one and I hope you have DEEP pockets


----------



## ubercooper (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: 0-60s (ubercooper)*

i guess ill stick with a 3000gt vr-4 or a lancer evo
thx


----------



## AudiCGTSB (May 4, 2005)

*Re: 0-60s (ubercooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ubercooper* »_i guess ill stick with a 3000gt vr-4 or a lancer evo
thx

Neither of those are even a close substitute. Have fun doin the ***** thing


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: 0-60s (AudiCGTSB)*








sorry i just had to laugh.
That first one is an 83 Ur-quattro, as CGTSB said, its got about half as much power as the second one.
Just in comparison, that Sport Quattro would give a 996 911 Turbo a run for its money down the quarter mile, *IF* you found one, you might be out of pocket around $100k, but your evo wouldnt even come close, not on the track, the road, the dirt or the snow.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 0-60s (Mr.RS4)*

WELL SAID!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sport Quattro


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: 0-60s (URQ)*

I'd take a 3000GT VR-4 over an UrQ any day. They get around the track MUCH better. But then, were comparing apples to oranges at that point.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: 0-60s (snoogins)*

http://www.cjbyron.com/3000gtspecifications.htm 3000GT VR-4
http://www.ultimatecarpage.com...um=26 Audi Sport Quattro
I know which one I'd rather have, the one thats 15 years older. Mitsubishi will *never* build a car better than that Sport quattro. It took them 20 years before they built a car faster than it, but the fq-400 will never achieve anything the Sport Quattro did.
Cant remember any great achievements that 3000gt ever acomplished either










_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 8:32 PM 10/11/2005_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 0-60s (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_[
Cant remember any great achievements that 3000gt ever acomplished either









_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 8:32 PM 10/11/2005_

Ummm. being an easlily modifiable car in GT2???


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 0-60s (Sepp)*

Stock Us urq was quoted to be good for 0-60 in 7.2 seconds, but varies depending on how hard of a launch the test driver from whatever magazine was writing about the car.
The Sport q was a different story..
low 5's??


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: 0-60s (Sepp)*

http://www.autoweek.nl/carbase...he=no
Here, it's a dutch site (a little difficult to read







) but you can see the specs for the urqs clearly. I think the Sport quattro went from 0-100 kph in under 5 sec. (4.8?







). Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ubercooper (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: 0-60s (ubercooper)*

i guess ill stick with a 3000gt vr-4 or a lancer evo
thx


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 0-60s (ubercooper)*

Yep then you can be just like everyone else in the world with a mass produced car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 0-60s (ubercooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ubercooper* »_i guess ill stick with a 3000gt vr-4 or a lancer evo
thx

I thought when the evo hit the shores here in the states WOW! what a true 4 door super-car.
I pictured a car that hauled butt, yet was somewhat comfortable on a daily basis, and would have better than standard Mitsu build quality...
( I.E. It wouldn't need a valve job in just over 100,000 miles, a fair at best paint job, etc.)
My friends Lancer is a car built on just the basis of how many they can push out the door.
If you own one for a few years, you'll see.
I have nothing against Mitsu owners, but it will be interestig to see the holding value on the evo in 10 years.... Especially when 7 out of 10 cars are rode hard, and put away wet.
Hell! You can get an E30 M3 for 5-8 grand these days!
And the quality difference between the two cars in night, and day.
Sure you can balk about the cost difference when new....


_Modified by Sepp at 2:23 PM 10-12-2005_


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: 0-60s (Sepp)*

when his lancer is 21 years old, lets see what shape its in, and we'll see if anyone offers him $100k for it too...Enjoy your rice


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 0-60s (snoogins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoogins* »_I'd take a 3000GT VR-4 over an UrQ any day. They get around the track MUCH better. But then, were comparing apples to oranges at that point.

Step away from that crack pipe...you've had too much...


----------

